# Plumbing in a Londinium



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, I am quite happy to hold my hands up and say that I am not the most technical person. I do have an American fridge with a water outlet. There is a long thin plastic pipe running from a clip on the back of the fridge to the junction coming off the water pipe.

What I am trying to ask, is if I am getting a Londinium plumbed in, will the plumber know exactly what I need, and will whatever clips onto the back of the coffee machine be fairly universal?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

RoloD has a thread dunning in the main forum right now and has just done his, take a look if he doesn't see this.

The londinium comes with a flexi hose I believe, with a fitting to connect it to your water supply.

Reiss is full of knowledge as well, if you need specifics I'm sure he would help.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

If your plumber don't know how to plumb it in then he aint a plumber. Having said that you may need a pressure reducing valve but Reiss should answer that.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

dwalsh1 said:


> If your plumber don't know how to plumb it in then he aint a plumber. Having said that you may need a pressure reducing valve but Reiss should answer that.


 No, it is very unlikely you would need a pressure reducing valve - the water pressure just needs to be enough to overcome to boiler presssure to fill it up - normal mains pressure is absolutely fine (a higher water pressure is not going to cause any problems). But a 'water outlet on a fridge' would probably not be enough pressure. You just need to go into your mains cold water supply - as dwalsh says, if your plumber can't do this he ain't a plumber. You can buy valves (self-piercing or 'saddle valves') that screw directly onto the copper pipe and make the a junction without needing any plumbing experience (i.e., you don't have to disconnect any pipes or make joins) - but you should be confident in what you are doing, as, if you've ever had a flood, you know water can be a very destructive force. It is also advisable to have a shut-off tap on the water supply so you can shut the supply to the machine when you go away or when you want to disconnect it.

I've connected my Londinium via a Everpure Claris filter system which takes out chlorine and scale but leaves the right amount of minerals for the coffee still to taste good. You need to test your water with a hardness test (get one where you use drops of reagent to determine the hardness, not one of those paper strips - you can find them easily on eBay) and set the bypass filter on the Claris appropriately.


----------

